# Enakai, our solid blue gsd, is 5 months!!



## Mickeynads

Hey All,

Our girl Enakai is now 5 months and 25 kgs  She is growing slowly but nicely. It's great to watch her growing up. Her eyes got a lot lighter with the blue color back again (not sure for how long ) and she has already her adult coat on most part of her body (dark blue).

PS: the 1st pic is her at 4 and half months (i just love this pic :wub whereas the other are her at 5 months.


----------



## Gharrissc

OMG she is getting more beautiful everyday


----------



## Mooch

Ear floofies  She is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Shade

Wow, she's darkened up! Still absolutely stunning :wub:


----------



## GatorDog

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jax08

She is stunning...absolutely stunning! :wub:


----------



## holland

Love that first pic-funny-beautiful girl


----------



## DJEtzel

Gorgeous!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Just gorgeous, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub::wub:


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks everyone  I don't know if she is the right size since we no longer feed her with puppy food but still love the way she looks and how fast she changes.


----------



## wolfstraum

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## countrygirl31995

I absolutely LOVE the first picture!!


----------



## Loneforce

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Very pretty girly!


----------



## lorihd

that 1st picture is frame worthy for sure, beautiful girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaolin

Absolutely beautiful dog. You are so lucky to have her! Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

:wub: I just love Enakai... More pics!?!?!


----------

